# Fishing trip May 31-June 7th Oak Island, NC A Few Questions



## CarolinaSaltLife (Apr 28, 2013)

I have surf fished frequently in the area in August, September, and October but never in June and I would like to know what fish will be around if I am fishing a bottom 2 hook rig with shrimp or fishing with mud minnows in the surf? I am wondering specifically if Pompano are found in that area of NC in early June? I have seen reports that they are already showing up there but will they be plentiful in the surf by then? Also, anyone know if you can cast net from shore in ICW to catch shrimp? Finally, anyone know if minnows will be around to be caught cast netting during that time?


----------



## luv2fish1 (Apr 20, 2010)

There should be mullet in the Icw by then surely. Should be able to catch pomps,blues,flounder,shark,stingray, whiting on the bottom.


----------



## CarolinaSaltLife (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm talking about strictly surf fishing and cast netting in ICW for mud minnows and shrimp. Wanted to know if there are pomps in the surf in large schools by early June in the Oak Island area.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No one can tell you whether or not there will pomps in the surf zone at oak island from may 31 to june 7. We aren't fortune tellers.

You may catch them 2 and 3 at a time on drop rigs, you may catch nothing but sharks and rays, or any of a thousand options in between. Even a report from the exact same spot of beach, using the exact same bait at the same time of day, from a week before you get there won't guarantee you the same results.


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Agreed, a lot of it depends on factors like surf conditions, water clarity, etc. Pomps tend to prefer fairly clear water and reasonably calm surf. I've had lots of success on the south-facing beaches with a light north to northeast wind, but if the fish aren't around it won't matter. 

In my experience, pomps aren't as plentiful in early June as they are in August/September, but the ones that are around tend to be larger than average.


----------



## dbigsby (Feb 16, 2004)

I would use shrimp, live or dead for pomps. If live shrimp are around by then you may want to try the creeks on the Island. Try 40th St, 17St or Barbee St for shrimp for creek shrimp.


----------



## CarolinaSaltLife (Apr 28, 2013)

I wanted to know what is COMMON in the surf. If I wanted my fortune read fisherman would be the last people I asked no offense ;+) it's just a question of what is COMMON in the surf that time of year. If I was asked what is COMMON in August, September, and October I could tell you a many of fish that doesn't mean they will be there that is kind of a no duh I thought would obviously be thrown out of this discussion since I said I've surf fished quite a lot. Unless you guys think I catch whatever is out there in August, September, and October every time I go :+).


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, water temps are lower this year so far by 4°-5° F respective to the date, so I _expect_ things to progress a little more slowly as far as spring/summer fishing goes.

I was catching quite a few citation-size Pomps at the end of May last year (Holden Beach,) so I don't think it's unreasonable that they will be there. But as you said, they may not be... or they may be too far for you to reach... or they may be bunched up on the other end of the island from you. I would say that if the water and weather cooperate, you should be looking at good fishing that week. (Also dependent on your location on the island, and possibly sand flea availability.)

I'll be at Holden again this year from 18-25 May, so will be able to provide whatever info I have at that time. This is my thread from last year, and I'll try to remember to post a link to the new one here after I put it up in a couple weeks: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?94247-Holden-Beach-19-26-May-12


----------



## CarolinaSaltLife (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks appreciate it if you could do so it would help a lot. Even though there are a lot of factors to worry about which I understand there is still the water temperature that forces the migration of these fish up the East Coast. They may not be close to the beach or in the spot I fish but if they are in the area chances are I will catch them ;+). Just wanted to get my hopes up is all. I like catching blues (caught first one last year and it put up a good fight) and surprisingly I have never caught a Red Drum. Any pan fish would be great because me and my family plan on frying and grilling any fish we catch.


----------



## ProFishNC (May 4, 2013)

TIP: Dig Sand-Fleas (Mole Crabs) for Pomps (they keep for upto a week in the refrigerator in a castnet box or Tupperware container, no water and just a little bit of wet sand) Dig them at the lower outgoing tide or around pier pilings... Mole Crabs are Pompano “Fish Crack" lol  If you cannot find Mole Crabs (which you WILL that time of year) catch or buy "as fresh as you can get" Shrimp. Use a TEENEY TINEY piece on a small hook. 

To Target Pomps: Fish the shore break and "white foam"... Their feeding zone is in front of the breakers to the shore.. don’t fish behind the breakers. If you feel you are fishing too close to the shore.. you probably are fishing the correct zone for the Pomps.

Best of Luck!
Capt. Trevor


----------



## CarolinaSaltLife (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks ProFishNC but it is not a question of how to catch them ;+) I have caught a very large amount in late July, August, September, and October it is just I have never fished for them in early June and wanted to know if they are "usually" there that time of year. Thanks though for the input there are people who will stumble on this post and see a very good detailed analysis of how to catch the best tasting fish in NC.


----------

